# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > القانون الإداري >  حماية الموظف الاداري (eg)

## هيثم الفقى

* الباب التمهيدي مفهوم الموظف العام وعلاقته بالإدارة*

* الفصل الأول: مفهوم الموظف العام في القانون الإداري*

* المبحث الأول: المفهوم التشريعي للموظف العام*

* أولاً: المفهوم التشريعي للموظف العام في فرنسا*

* ثانياً: المفهوم التشريعي للموظف العام في مصر*

* المبحث الثاني: المفهوم القضائي للموظف العام*

* المطلب الأول: مفهوم الموظف العام في القضاء الإداري الفرنسي*

* المطلب الثاني: مفهوم الموظف العام في القضاء الإداري المصري*

* المبحث الثالث: المفهوم الفقهي للموظف العام*

* المطلب الأول: المفهوم الفقهي للموظف العام في فرنسا*

 الاتجاه الأول (الاتجاه القديم) الاتجاه الثاني (الاتجاه الحديث) العناصر اللازمة لاكتساب صفة الموظف العام أولاً: دائمة الوظيفة ثانياً: أن يعمل في مرفق عام تديره الدولة أو أحد أشخاص القانون العام ثالثًا: أن يدار المرافق بطريق الإدارة المباشرة رابعاً: أن يصدر قرار بتعينه من السلطة المختصة ثأر تساؤل عن مدي توافر صفة الموظف العام بالنسبة لبعض الفئات أولاً: الموظف الفعلي ثانياً: منحل الوظيفة العامة ثالثًا: الموظف تحت التمرين رابعاً: الموظف المتعاقد 
* الفصل الثاني: علاقة الموظف العام بالإدارة*

 الرأي الأول: علاقة تعاقدية يحكمها القانون الخاص الرأي الثاني: علاقة تعاقدية يحكمها القانون العام الرأي الثالث: علاقة تنظيمية 
* الباب الأول: حماية حقوق الموظف العام*

* الفصل الأول: حماية حق الموظف العام في راتبه*

* المبحث الأول: حماية حق الموظف العام في المرتب*

 الاستثناءات الواردة على قاعدة أن الأجر مقابل العمل الاستثناء الأول: الموظف المريض الاستثناء الثاني: الموظف المعتقل الاستثناء الثالث: الموظف المحبوس حبسا احتياطي الاستثناءات التي نص عليها القانون الاستثناء الأول: حق الموظف الذي يعاد تعيينه في الاحتفاظ براتبه في الوظيفة السابقة الاستثناء الثاني : الموظف العام الذي يحصل على مؤهل عال إثناء الخدمة الاستثناء الثالث: حق الموظف العام في ضم مدة خبرته العملية والعليمة ضمانات حماية المرتب أولاً: تقرير حد أدني للمرتب ثانياً: عدم جواز الحجز على المرتب ثالثًا: التجاوز عن استرداد ما تم صرفه بدون حق رابعاً: تقادم المرتب 
* المبحث الثاني: حماية حق الموظف في ملحقات راتبه*

 أولاً: العلاوات العلاوات الدورية العلاوات التشجيعية علاوة الترقية علاوة الأعباء العقلية والاجتماعية ثانياً: البدلات والحوافز والإعانات البدلات بدل التمثيل بدل الإقامة بدل الانتقال والسفر بدل مخاطر الوظيفة الحوافز الرواتب الإضافية مزايا عينية مقابل الجهد الإضافي المكافآت التشجيعية 
* الفصل الثاني: حماية حق الموظف العام في الأجازات*

 أولاً: الإجازات الرسمية ثانياً: الأجازات العارضة ثالثًا:  
*  نص عنوان رئيسي* 

 الأجازات الاعتيادية رابعاً: الإجازات المرضية خامسا: الإجازات الخاصة بأجر كامل إجازة وضع للمرأة العاملة إجازة بأجر لأداء فريضة الحج إجازة خاصة للمخالط بمرض معد سادسا: إجازات خاصة بدون أجر أجازة لرعاية الطفل أجازة للدراسة والامتحانات أجازة تمنح للزوج أو الزوجة بسبب السفر أجازة خاصة للموظف بدون مرتب بناء على الأسباب التي يبينها سابعاً: إجازات لم ينص عليها المشرع المصري أجازة وفاة الزوج أجازة زواج أجازة وفاة أحد الأقارب أجازة في حالة الميلاد 
* الفصل الثالث: حماية حق الموظف العام في الرعاية*

 أولاً: حق الموظف العام في الرعاية الصحية ثانياً: حق الموظف العام في الرعاية الاجتماعية ثالثًا: حق الموظف العام في الرعاية الثقافية والرياضية 
* الفصل الرابع: حماية حق الموظف العام في الترقية*

 المطلب الأول: ضمانات ترقية الموظف العام في القانون الفرنسي المطلب الثاني ضمانات ترقية الموظف العام في القانون المصري المبحث الثالث: عدم تخطي الموظف العام في الترقية المطلب الأول: حالات تخطي الموظف العام في الترقية المطلب الثاني: حالات عدم تخطي الموظف العام ف الترقية 
* الفصل الخامس : حماية حق الموظف العام في العمل النقابي*

 أهمية العمل النقابي الحركة النقابية في فرنس الحركة النقابية في مصر قيود العمل النقابي 
* الفصل السادس: حماية حق الموظف العام ف الاستقالة*

* المبحث الأول: الاستقالة الصريحة*

 أولاً: أن تكون الاستقالة مكتوبة ثانياً: أن تكون صادرة عن إرادة حرة ثالثًا: أن تكون غير مطلقة على أي قيد أو شرط رابعاً: صدور قرار بقبول الاستقالة 
*  المبحث الثاني: الاستقالة الضمنية*

 المطلب الأول: الاستقالة الضمنية في فرنس المطلب الثاني: الاستقالة الضمنية في مصر 
* المبحث الثالث: الاستقالة الجماعية*

* المبحث الرابع: الاستقالة التيسيرية*

 أولاً: قرار رئيس مجلس الوزراء الصادر في 4 نوفمبر سنة 1953 ثانياً: قرار رئيس مجلس الوزراء الصادر في 25 نوفمبر سنة 1953 ثالثًا: قرار رئيس مجلس الوزراء الصادرة في 9ديسميبر سنة 1953 رابعاً: القانون رقم 120 لسنة 1960 خامساً: القرار الجمهوري رقم 451 لسنة 1970 حالات الاستقالة التيسيرية التي أخذ بها المشرع المصري حالة حصول الموظف على تقريرين متتالين بمرتبه ضعيف حالة الموظف الذي بلغ سن خمسة وخمسين عاماً ويرغب في ترك الخدمة حالة الموظف الذي يقل سنه عن خمسة وخمسين عاماً ويرغب في ترك الخدمة حالة نقل شاغل الوظيفة القيادية إلى وظيفة غير قيادية 
* الفصل السابع: حماية حق الموظف العام في المعاش مراحل تطور المعاش*

 تعريف المعاش حالات استحقاق المعاش استحقاق المعاش في فرنس حالات استحقاق المعاش في مصر حالات استحقاق المكافأة حالات استحقاق التعويض الإضافي منحة الوفاة 
* الباب الثاني: حماية الموظف العام إزاء سلطة الإدارة التقديرية*

* الفصل الأول: حماية الموظف العام أثناء وضع تقارير الكفاية*

 المبحث الأول: ضمانات وضع تقارير الكفاية للموظف العام المطلب الأول: ضمانات وضع تقارير الكفاية في القانون الفرنسي أولاً: يتم وضع تقرير الكفاية بمعرفة الرئيس الإداري ثانياً: عرض التقرير على اللجنة الإدارية المتساوية ثالثًا: إطلاع الموظف على تقرير الكفاية رابعاً: التظلم من تقرير الكفاية خامساً: الرقابة القضائية على تقرير الكفاية المطلب الثاني: ضمانات وضع تقرير الكفاية في القانون المصري الضمانة الأولي: يتم وضع تقرير الكفاية بمعرفة الرئيس المباشر الضمانة الثانية: عرض التقرير على لجنة شئون العاملين الضمانة الثالثة: ضرورة توافر حيدة واضع تقرير الكفاية الضمانة الرابعة: إبلاغ الموظف العام بتقرير الكفاية الضمانة الخامسة: حق الموظف العام التظلم من تقرير الكفاية الضمانة السادسة: تسبيب تقرير الكفاية الضمانة السابعة : الرقابة القضائية على تقرير الكفاية 
* المبحث الثاني: الحالات الخاصة لوضع تقارير الكفاية*

 أولاً: الموظف المريض ثانياً: الموظف المعار ثالثًا: الموظف المصرح له بأجازة بدون مرتب رابعاً: الموظف الموقوف عن العمل خامساً: الموظف المنقول سادسا: الموظف المجند بالقوات المسلحة سابعاً: الموظف العضو بالمجالس النيابية أو المحلية والمنظمات النقابية 
* المبحث الثالث: الآثار المترتبة على تقارير الكفاية*

 المطلب الأول: الآثار الإيجابية لتقارير الكفاية المطلب الثاني: الآثار السلبية لتقارير الكفاية الفصل الثاني: حماية الموظف من النقل التعسفي المبحث الأول: نظام النقل في كل القانونين الفرنسي والمصري أولاً: نظام النقل في القانون الفرنسي ثانياً: نظام النقل في القانون المصري المبحث الثاني: ضمانات الموظف العام من النقل التعسفي أولاً: أن يكون الهدف من النقل تحقيق المصلحة العامة ثانياً: ألا يفوت النقل دور الموظف في الترقية ثالثًا: التماثل بين الوظيفتين المنقول منها وإليه رابعاً: ألا يكون قرار النقل مخفيا لجزاء مقنع خامساً: أن يصدر قرار النقل من السلطة المختصة سادسا: الرقابة القضائية على قرارات النقل 
* الفصل الثالث: حماية الموظف العام ضد الفصل بغير الطريق التأديبي*

 المبحث الأول: نظام الفصل بغير الطريق التأديبي في فرنس المبحث الثاني: نظام الفصل بغير الطريق التأديبي في مصر أولاً: مرحلة ما قبل صدور القانون رقم 31 لسنة 1963 ثانياً: مرحلة صدور القانون رقم 31 لسنة 1963 ثالثًا: مرحلة صدور القانون رقم 10 لسنة 1972 الضمانات التي أقرها الشارع للفصل بغير الطريق التأديبي إعادة الموظف المفصول بغير الطريق التأديبي إلى الوظيفية المبحث الثالث: حالات الفصل بغير الطريق التأديبي أولاً: الفصل بسبب عدم الكفاية المهنية ثانياً: الفصل لعدم الكفاية المهنية ثالثًا: الفصل لعدم اللياقة الصحية رابعاً: الفصل بسبب إلغاء الوظيفة 
* الباب الثالث: الحماية القضائية للموظف العام*

 تمهيد تعريف الجريمة التأديبية أركان الجريمة التأديبية 
* الفصل الأول: الحماية الإجرائية للموظف العام أثناء التحقيق أو المحاكمة التأديبية*

 المبحث الأول: الحماية السابقة على توقيع الجزاء التأديبي المطلب الأول: الحماية السابقة بالنسبة لإجراءات التحقيق الفرع الأول: ضمانات التحقيق في فرنس أولاً: تمكين الموظف من تحقيق دفاعه ثانياً: حق الاطلاع على الملف ثالثًا: حق الاستعانة بمحام رابعاً: استشارة اللجنة الإدارية المتساوية الفرع الثاني: ضمانات التحقيق في مصر كتابة التحقق استدعاء الموظف ومواجهته بالمخالفات المنسوبة إليه تمكين الموظف من الدفاع عن نفسه أولاً: حماية الموظف العام أثناء وقفه عن العمل احتياطي تعريف الوقف الاحتياطي شروط الوقف الاحتياطي حقوق الموظف الموقف عن العمل احتياطي الحق في المرتب الحق في الترفيه الحق في العلاوة الدورية حساب مدة الوقف في الأقدمية والمعاش تقرير كفاية الموظف الموقوف ضمانات الموظف الموقوف عن العمل احتياطي المطلب الثاني: الحماية السابقة بالنسبة للمحاكمة التأديبية أولاً: إعلان الموظف بقرار الإحالة ثانياً: تقيد المحكمة بقرار الإحالة ثالثًا: تمكين الموظف من الدفاع عن نفسه المبحث الثاني: الحماية الإجرائية المعاصرة لتوقيع الجزاء التأديبي المطلب الأول: الحيدة أولاً: حيدة المحقق ثانياً: حيدة المحكمة حالات عدم الصلاحية حالات رد القاضي المطلب الثاني: تسبيب القرارات والأحكام التأديبية المبحث الثالث: الضمانات اللاحقة على توقيع الجزاء التأديبي المطلب الأول: النظام الإداري المطلب الثاني: الطعن القضائي أولاً: الطعن القضائي في فرنس ثانياً: الطعن القضائي في مصر الطعن بالإلغاء في القرارات التأديبية الطعن بالإلغاء في الأحكام التأديبية دعوى التعرض 
* الفصل الثاني: ضمانات الجزاء التأديبي*

 أولاً: ضمانة مبدأ شرعية الجزاء التأديبي ثانياً: ضمانة مبدأ شخصية الجزاء التأديبي ثالثًا: ضمانة مبدأ عدم رجعية الجزاء التأديبي رابعاً: ضمانة مبدأ تناسب الجزاء التأديبي مع المخالفة خامساً: ضمانة مبدأ المساواة في الجزاء التأديبي سادساً: ضمانة مبدأ عدم تعدد الجزاء التأديبي 
* الفصل الثالث: موانع المسئولية التأديبية للموظف العام*

 المبحث الأول: طاعة الموظف لأمر رئيسه أولاً: أن يكون الأمر الصادر من الرئيس للمرءوس مكتوب ثانياً: قيام المرءوس بتنبيه رئيسه إلى المخالفة كتابي ثالثاً: إصرار الرئيس على تنفيذ الأمر الغير مشروع 
* المبحث الثاني: الجنون والعاهة العقلية*

 أولاً: أن تثبت حالة الجنون أو العاهة العقلية ثانياً: أن يؤدي الجنون أو العاهة العقلية إلى فقد الشعور والاختيار ثالثًا: أن تكون هذه الحالة قد عاصرت الموظف المريض وقت ارتكاب الجريمة 
* المبحث الثالث: السكر والغيبوبة*

* المبحث الرابع: الإكراه والقوة القاهرة*

* الفصل الرابع: تقادم المسئولية التأديبية للموظف العام*

 المبحث الأول: محو الجزاء التأديبي المبحث الثاني: تقادم المسئولية التأديبية 
* الباب الرابع: وسائل تحقيق الحماية الإدارية للموظف العام*

* الفصل الأول: سحب القرار الإداري*

 المبحث الأول: تعريف سحب القرار الإداري المبحث الثاني: شروط سحب القرار الإداري المطلب الأول: ميعاد سحب القرار الإداري أو التأديبي استثناءات سحب القرار الإداري دون التقيد بميعاد معين أولاً: القرار المنعدم ثانياً: القرار الذي صدر بناء على غش أو تدليس ثالثًا: سحب القرارات الإدارية التي تعارض حجه الأمر المقضي به المطلب الثاني: عدم الإخلال بالحقوق المكتسبة المترتبة على القرار الإداري المبحث الثالث: الآثار المترتبة على سحب القرار الإداري 
* الفصل الثاني: إلغاء القرار الإداري المعيب*

 المبحث الأول: تعريف دعوى الإلغاء وشروط رفعه تعريف دعوى الإلغاء شروط رفع دعوى الإلغاء أولاً: شرط المصلحة ثانياً: ميعاد رفع الدعوى ثالثًا: اللجوء إلى لجان التوفيق المبحث الثاني: أوجه إلغاء القرار الإداري أولاً: عيب عدم الاختصاص عيب عدم الاختصاص الجسيم عيب عدم الاختصاص البسيط ثانياً: عيب الشكل ثالثًا: عيب مخالفة القانون رابعاً: عيب السبب خامساً: عيب إساءة استعمال السلطة المبحث الثالث: الحكم في دعوى الإلغاء 
* الفصل الثالث: تعويض الموظف عما أصابه من ضرر*

 المبحث الأول: تعريف دعوى التعويض المبحث الثاني: شروط رفع الموظف دعوى التعويض أولاً: الخط عيب الشكل عيب عدم الاختصاص عيب مخالفة القانون عيب السبب عيب إساءة استعمال السلطة ثانياً: أن يصيب الموظف بضرر علاقة السببية بين الخطأ والضرر المبحث الثالث: الحكم بالتعويض للموظف 
* الخاتمة*

* أولاً: النتائج*

* ثانياً: التوصيات*

----------

